# Yi Jianlian maybe No.1 2005



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

Garnett clone


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

link?


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

he not Garnett, but will be a very good player. Only 16 year old, will be a lock for top three pick.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Found him on nbadraft.net...

Link


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Good:
Tim Duncan is his favorite player.
Is athletic enough to do a 360 dunk.
Tearin up the competition lately.

Bad:
You can see all of his ribcage...eesh.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wonder what will happen if he tries to bang with Ben Wallace or Kelvin Cato. Broken ribs?


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

29pts, 12reb in 39mins at the Junior World Championships in a loss to Slovenia


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Jianlian might become the next Wang Zhizhi and Yao Ming.


Wow the next Wang Zhizhi!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Sounds a lot like Bosh actually. Lefty, good athlete, good shot. Let's hope he keeps developing until he's 18, he's still got a LONG way to go.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> Sounds a lot like Bosh actually. Lefty, good athlete, good shot. Let's hope he keeps developing until he's 18, he's still got a LONG way to go.


I am asian so I have heard of Yi for quite sometime. He really started to get exposure after playing successful in a few US basketball camps. IMO Yi is NOT #1 in 2005...more like late first rounder or early second rounder. If he is being compared to KG than he is a very very very poor man's KG. Yi reminds me of quicker twig-sized Wang. He is a solid prospect but shouldn't be oversold as a #1 pick. Of course that is now...he could develop into a lottery prospect in two years but right now he is not even close to being a #1 and I highly doubt he would be #1 in the future. I quoted this post because I have actually told friends before that Yi to me is a poor man's Chris Bosh. Hopefully Yi will continue his successful development and work hard because as an asian...or more importantly a chinese person...it is great to see "our" peers in the NBA. :yes:


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Why are all these Asian guys getting so damn big?!


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> Why are all these Asian guys getting so damn big?!


The northern part of China is spawning big and tall people. My guess is that it is all genetics.


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

no way he going to be a late first round pick, the guy is a top three pick. He playing against guy 2 to 3 years older then him and kicking azz!


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

also watch for Mo guo chao.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When you have a billion people in China I have a feeling it is easy to find a 7'0 guy if you did a country search. Now with Yao's success expect China to do like Europe and grab all of their real tall players and drill them in basketball.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

there's plenty of peopel who can ball, governement just screwed em over.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Does anyone know of any great Asian swingman prospects?


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

He had a impressive game against Slovenia with 29 points, 12 rebounds. I hope he keeps getting better. I'm one of Yao's biggest fans, and am a fan of Chinese basketball.


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

game1. 24 pts 12reb 
game2 16pts 10reb
game3 29pts 12reb
game4 25pts 18(9/9)Rebs


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

seems like awesome numbers.... I dont' think we can predict where he'll fall in the draft unless we actually see him play. I don't think anyone on this board is a proffesional NBA scout...So all these b.s about the next KG, next Timmay...or poor man's Chris Bosh shouldn't be taken into consideration, u guys prolly are basing on stuff u read anyhow!

But those numbers against pple who are 3 years older than he is, looks promising.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:dead: You can see his WHOLE RIBCAGE in the picture on NBADraft.net! :sour: 

Gain some weight buddy! Eat some rice!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

come on he's born in 1987, and if there is a 20 years rule in the draft, you might have to wait many more years to see this kid in action. But by that time, he could turn into one of the biggest International prospect, not only in Asian, he posted some good numbers in the world juniors, and he will definately gain some weight as he gets olders, but No.1 no, definately no, he's a first round choice, but definately not a first overall pick or even top three talent.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

I live in Thessaloniki and i watch as many games as i can. I haven't caught any china games. I'll try to see that boy during the next days.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> Why are all these Asian guys getting so damn big?!


There are billions and billions of them, some have to be big.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

what great insight by jello


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

He (as well as his body quality) is better than Yao at the same age though.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

This guy was born in 1987! I gotta get some scouts down to some of my games or I'm gonna miss the NBA bandwagon!


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> come on he's born in 1987, and if there is a 20 years rule in the draft, you might have to wait many more years to see this kid in action. But by that time, he could turn into one of the biggest International prospect, not only in Asian, he posted some good numbers in the world juniors, and he will definately gain some weight as he gets olders, but No.1 no, definately no, he's a first round choice, but definately not a first overall pick or even top three talent.


My sentiments exactly...right now he is a late first round talent at best which is actually good considering his age. In a couple years if he works hard he could be a lottery pick but unlike the first or even top 3.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>numb555</b>!
> seems like awesome numbers.... I dont' think we can predict where he'll fall in the draft unless we actually see him play. I don't think anyone on this board is a proffesional NBA scout...So all these b.s about the next KG, next Timmay...or poor man's Chris Bosh shouldn't be taken into consideration, u guys prolly are basing on stuff u read anyhow!
> 
> But those numbers against pple who are 3 years older than he is, looks promising.


I am no pro scout that is for sure but I have heard of Yi for quite some time and know of people who watch CBA since I have family all over asia including China. Yi right now to me is a poor man's Bosh but that also should not be taken too seriously because of his age. It is actually really a compliment because Bosh is a hell of a prospect. 

As for the poster who said that Yi is better than Yao...I won't really say that. Yi is getting exposure because of players like Yao. Where as in Yao's young days he did not receive much attention until he played well on the international stage. Before that he was still relatively an unknown but only known inside basketball circles. Yi is a good prospect and great for the future of asian or specifically chinese basketball but some people might be getting a bit carried away. Hopefully like I said in a previous post that Yi continues his dedication and improvement because as a chinese person it is great to see our race finally competing in basketball's greatest stage...the NBA.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

I have followed Yi Jianlian's developments for a couple of years now. I have to say that this kid is what people would call "a prodigy". The speed of his developments is just amazing. He picked up basketball when he was around 11 or 12 ON THE STREET. Yi was not a product of the traditional Chinese sports system as Yao Ming was (probably because he wasn't predicted to grow that tall). He did not receive formal basketball training until he joined a "real" basketball team at age 13 (the Guangdong Junior team). Now only three years later he is without a doubt the best player in his age group in China. That is simply amazing. After watching some videos of his performances during the world Junior games, I start to believe that great things indeed lie ahead for this young man. I say that because I remember watching him only half a year ago in the CBA and he did not have an offensive game other than putbacks and dunks. At the time I really thought that he was quite like Tyson Chandler, an athletic big man with lots of potentials but very raw skills, especially on the offensive end. Now only half a year later, I was surprised to see that Yi actually developed a very reliable mid-range jumper. He is actually shooting with very good touches from mid to long range. This is something that a normal player just doesn't learn in half a year. And from this world Junior games I am even more impressed with Yi's athletic abilities. His athletic abilities really start to distinguish him from other players on the Chinese team in a game environment that's more physical and defense-oriented. Yi has a very quick jump (literally wins all the jump balls), great speed running the floor, and more importantly, an incredible stemina (this kid never seems to get tired). Physically, he's got big hands and long arms, very good body type, all the right things you ask for a basketball player. 

As any player his age, Yi still has some weaknesses. First of all, he's still raw in the post. Although I think that he will never be a center, he needs to refine his post moves to eventually play PF on the NBA level. And obviously he needs to add weight. Besides, he need to work on his fundamentals more (which is understandable for someone who hasn't played this game that long). 

I think that Yi's future certainly belongs in the NBA. How high he will go in the draft depends on his developments. And for a kid who won't turn 16 until this October it's really hard to tell what type of a player he'll eventually become. But I really like what I see from this kid in the last couple of years. He still has a great competitive spirit that you typically don't find in Chinese players as they get older. It would be very beneficial for him to come over to the U.S. and play a couple years of college ball here. That may never happen as we all know how difficult it is to deal with the sports agencies in China. We can only wish Yi the best luck because he has true potentials to be something special.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

He has a chance to be tha number 1 pick!!


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> As for the poster who said that Yi is better than Yao...I won't really say that. Yi is getting exposure because of players like Yao. Where as in Yao's young days he did not receive much attention until he played well on the international stage. Before that he was still relatively an unknown but only known inside basketball circles.


Put it this way, Yi first played in CBA at 15, Yao first played at 17. So Yi is better than Yao AT THE SAME AGE. At the very least his development is. Yi has more athletic ability and better body than Yao it's apparent to everyone.

PS: I've watched Yao since he was 18/19 when he was an "unknown" to Americans.


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Yi Jianlian charms the Atlanta Hawks*



> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> 
> 
> Put it this way, Yi first played in CBA at 15, Yao first played at 17. So Yi is better than Yao AT THE SAME AGE. At the very least his development is. Yi has more athletic ability and better body than Yao it's apparent to everyone.
> ...


Yi Jianlian 5 games 11pts 13 reb



FROM Juior WorldBasket site
Yi Jianlian charms the Atlanta Hawks


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

China¡¯s ¡°heavy artillery¡± wears number 14, and has many scouts interested in him, who have come to Thessaloniki and to the World Championship in quest of talents.
According to the American scout Mark Crow, the Chinese giant is expected to be drafted by the NBA in a two years and that¡¯s why a lot of eyes are fixed on the said player.
Yi Jianlian was born in 1987, is 2.12 m. tall and plays the power forward position, while during the next couple of years he will be at his home country and with the Guantong team, where he will be playing under close scrutiny¡_.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> :dead: You can see his WHOLE RIBCAGE in the picture on NBADraft.net! :sour:
> 
> Gain some weight buddy! Eat some rice!


he;s like 15 years old, in that photo, you wanna see 6 pack or somethign?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> 
> 
> Put it this way, Yi first played in CBA at 15, Yao first played at 17. So Yi is better than Yao AT THE SAME AGE. At the very least his development is. Yi has more athletic ability and better body than Yao it's apparent to everyone.
> ...


Yes I must have overlooked the part where you said at the same age...my bad. :|


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

But to be fair, Yao and Yi are not comparable. They are totally different kinds of players.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Yi Jianlian was born on October 27th 1987, so he won't turn 18 before the 2006 NBA Draft.

But he'll be in the lottery, whenever he decides to enter the draft. That's pretty sure.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Hell if they inact that 20 year rule....he wont be eligible till 2008. Plus has anyone considered the possibility of him growing? I mean hes prolly bound to grow atleast 2-3 more inches....which would make him like 7'2''. Even if he doesnt gain much more wait....at 7'2'' he'll be tall enough to play center.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

The doctors actually expect him to grow to 7-2, or even bigger. He might reach Yao Ming dimensions.

In 2006 there'll be a nice crop of centers, assuming Yi Jianlian, Greg Oden and Derrick Caracter will turn pro.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

http://www.galanissportsdata.com/basketball/WJM/FINALS/a1pltotrs.asp?s=01

Here is what I found, Yi actually score more points in the Juniors than Sofoklis. And While other people on this board is saying Sofo is tearing up the juniors, then so is Yi.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I live in China and I watched Yi's games. He is a good player at just 16 years old. He was in the CBA Dunk Contest against all the NBA rejects, he did lose though but it just shows you how athletic he is. He has CBA Finals experience already if that counts for anything. He is 6'11 and will probably be a power foward in the NBA. He could grow another 3 inches to 7'2 and be a 7'2 power foward because he is extremely quick. He's only 16 and he's growing fast, no way could he be all big and muscualar. Give the kid a few years, he COULD become the #1. But I really want to see Yao and Yi on the same team dominating...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> link?


What the heck? He doesn't need a link for his opinion...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

He can still ask for a link.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Yi Jianlian maybe No.1 2005*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Yi Jianlian was born on October 27th 1987, so he won't turn 18 before the 2006 NBA Draft.
> 
> But he'll be in the lottery, whenever he decides to enter the draft. That's pretty sure.


they changed it to as long as your 18 in the draft yr cuz darko and sofoklis turned 18 after the deadline so they changed it so assuming they dont enact the 20 yr age limit, he would be available for the 2005 draft.....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You give me a 7ft 15 yr old who can 360 dunk and shoot the ball In 7 years when he's 22 and his body has totally filled out he could be one of the top players in the NBA. We're talking 15. He doesn't know anything but once he gains the knowledge of the game with improved physcial strength watch out. 

I'd bet he's a top pick and before long killing folks in the league. That Kinda size and athleticism at that age oh yeah he's gonna be a stud.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> he;s like 15 years old, in that photo, you wanna see 6 pack or somethign?


I certainly don't want to see his damn ribcage. It's not exactly normal for people to be that skinny.

Note to Yi...eat a sausage!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

i can see my ribcage.   :upset: :no:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Why are all these Asian guys getting so damn big?!


No Joke, same with the players in Europe. That's why they can play on pro teams over there at like 13. There bodies seem to develop at a faster rate. Just genetics I guess.




> I certainly don't want to see his damn ribcage. It's not exactly normal for people to be that skinny.
> 
> Note to Yi...eat a sausage!


Actually around the world it is probaly more normal for people to be that skinny rather than be the average weight in America. The U.S. is an over-weight nation.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

would be nice to see Yi and Yao on the same team.

it would be the Yi-Yao combination!!!

and new idea of Visa card commercial

Yo

Yi

Yao

Yo

Yi

Yao

But seriously, this kid looks promising, all he need is some weight and he's almost NBA ready at 16!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Yi Jianlian maybe No.1 2005*



> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> they changed it to as long as your 18 in the draft yr cuz darko and sofoklis turned 18 after the deadline so they changed it so assuming they dont enact the 20 yr age limit, he would be available for the 2005 draft.....


Milicic and Schortsanitis turned 18 *before the Draft*, and that's why they were eligible in 2003. Yi Jianlian won't turn 18 before October 27th in 2005, and that's obviously *not before the Draft*. Yi will have to wait till 2006.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Yi Jianlian maybe No.1 2005*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Milicic and Schortsanitis turned 18 *before the Draft*, and that's why they were eligible in 2003. Yi Jianlian won't turn 18 before October 27th in 2005, and that's obviously *not before the Draft*. Yi will have to wait till 2006.


Nope. The rule now is that you must turn 18 years anytime during the year to be elegible. So Yi would be elegible for the 2005 draft.

From ESPN.com: _The change in draft eligibility rules will allow international players to declare for the draft in the same year in which they turn 18. Previously, the league said a player needed to turn 18 before the draft application deadline, which comes 45 days before the draft._


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

To set the record straight because there is a lot of confusion, the new rule is NOT that you must turn 18 during the calendar year of the draft as many think (and I initially thought). What actually happened was that the League and the Player's Association agreed to the interpretation of the rule that international players must be 18 before the draft, not before the declaration deadline as the League had previously interpreted. I understand why many are confused because when the story first broke, it seemed like anyone turning 18 in the year of the draft could declare, but the more I read, the more clear it became. I hope this clarifies things.


----------



## freeagent (May 20, 2003)

here's a more recent photo of yi. not as skinny as he was before,
he's gained some weight, i think he weighs around 230 now. 









here's another photo of yi with tang zhengdong









and here's a more up close photo of tang zhengdong, pretty big
and muscular.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Last news on Yi Jian Lian:
He will go to US to attend the "Big Man Camp" in August.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

come on name one good white guy from china under 7'0 feet 
wang zuzu or wut ever no i dont think so he may be good over there but he wont match up over here


----------



## freeagent (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>longlivelal</b>!
> come on name one good white guy from china under 7'0 feet
> wang zuzu or wut ever no i dont think so he may be good over there but he wont match up over here


there are no white guys in china period. stupido.

the only white people playing in china are american nba rejects.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>longlivelal</b>!
> come on name one good white guy from china under 7'0 feet
> wang zuzu or wut ever no i dont think so he may be good over there but he wont match up over here



White guy from china .:laugh:. Check Wang's Summer League stat sheet last year if you think he sucks.


----------



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

Yi won't be number 1 in 2006 that honor belongs to Greg Oden. I read in Sporting News that he is the best propect since Lew Alcindor


----------



## Jugonic (Jan 19, 2003)

You miss two very important things about Jianlian Yi performance in the World Juniors:

1st, he played against guys almost four years older!. A 15 years old guy playing against 19... you cannot compare his stats, just imagine what Yi could do against them when he turns 19. It's already a prodigy a 1987 player with good stats in a 1984 tournament. How many freshman are among top high school players in the United States?

2nd, Yi played well, but he played in a very low level team as China. They were crushed by almost everybody, so his stats and performance is not really valid.

I think Yi can be a very big, big thing in the future. About 2005, I think #1 might be for Nemanja Aleksandrov. What a player!


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Yi is coming to America to participate in a big man camp in Las Vegas. I believe that camp was run by Tim Grgurich in the previous years. I don't know if that is still the case. Anyone has any information on this camp?


----------



## Jeffey Dahmer (Jul 31, 2003)

Also the fact that hes Chinese will help his stock.
The NBA owners knwo thathaving a Chinaman on your team can help bring in the dough from all the Chinese followers, plus it can get your team much more recognizition, a la the houston Rockets with Yao Ming.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jugonic</b>!
> 1st, he played against guys almost four years older!. A 15 years old guy playing against 19... you cannot compare his stats, just imagine what Yi could do against them when he turns 19. It's already a prodigy a 1987 player with good stats in a 1984 tournament. How many freshman are among top high school players in the United States?


That's the point. Yi, who would be a HS soph in the US, played against *college* sophs like Paul Davis. He's playing extremly good (Top10 in scoring and rebounding at the U19), and that against way older competition. It's pretty scary to think of how he'd dominate against players of his age...


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeffey Dahmer</b>!
> Also the fact that hes Chinese will help his stock.
> The NBA owners knwo thathaving a Chinaman on your team can help bring in the dough from all the Chinese followers, plus it can get your team much more recognizition, a la the houston Rockets with Yao Ming.


Being Chinese also has downside though. China don't allow their athletes to go overseas easily. Yao Ming would never be able to go to the Rockets in the 2002 draft if he had his own choice. As far as I understand, he really intented to enter the 2000 and then 2001 draft but the national team and his old club blocked him twice to do so.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Yi Jianlian is awesome...he is only 16 old...he can block shot,steal ball...he can do anything.
just see his stats in Junior World Championships
8 games 7 double-double...he didn't try his best,you konw huh?

He won't be next Wang Zhizhi or Yao Ming...

Now,Yi Jianlian joins a famous Training Camp in America.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeffey Dahmer</b>!
> Also the fact that hes Chinese will help his stock.
> The NBA owners knwo thathaving a Chinaman on your team can help bring in the dough from all the Chinese followers, plus it can get your team much more recognizition, a la the houston Rockets with Yao Ming.


A chinaman.... unbelievable.


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>seifer0406</b>!
> I wonder what will happen if he tries to bang with Ben Wallace or Kelvin Cato. Broken ribs?


if kg at 220 have no trouble bang with big ben or cato in the post year in and year out, then i dont think it will be a problem with yi also since he already weighs more than kg at 232 pounds and remember hes still growing and filling out his long lanky frame, doctor predict he has another 3 or 4 inches of growth in him, so he will most likely ends up being 7-2 or 7-3 !!!!! can you imagine a 7-3 sf/pf combo with garnett like athletic ability ?????

he almost became the dunk champion this year in china's all star game, the dunk he did was that of t mac in this year's all star game, where he throw the pass off from backboard then catch and dunk, yi is extremely athletic and have the potential to be way up there in the same level with kg-td if he does put his mind to it and maximize his potential.

after seeing his performance in world's junior game he definately is the real deal for years to come
the next number 1 pick coming from china ??
ummmm sky is the limit


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeffey Dahmer</b>!
> Also the fact that hes Chinese will help his stock.
> The NBA owners knwo thathaving a Chinaman on your team can help bring in the dough from all the Chinese followers, plus it can get your team much more recognizition, a la the houston Rockets with Yao Ming.


what kind of comment is that ????? "chinaman" ?????
you are extremely rude by nature :upset:


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> Yi Jianlian is awesome...he is only 16 old...he can block shot,steal ball...he can do anything.
> just see his stats in Junior World Championships
> 8 games 7 double-double...he didn't try his best,you konw huh?
> ...


actually yi is totally different from wang in their style of playing, yi is ultra athletic, a run and jump kind of player while wang plays a lot like dirk nowitzki, a soft power forword with no power who is excellent at shooting long range shot.
yi plays a lot like kg and he has say in numerous occasion that he wants to be like kg (duncan is another of his favourite) and said he imitate moves from kg and use it in practice.

he definately wont be like yao, first of all he will never be as tall as yao and their body structure were build very differently, yao is a true center and is better suited in the low post where he can ultilize his size to full advantage and also due to his physical deficiency (speed etc), yi on the other hand is lighter and shorter but much more athletic than yao, so he is better suit in the wing, a combination of yao and yi can definately be one of the best twin towers ever in the history of basketball (there arent that many twin tower anyway).

if everything falls right in the pieces then expect yi to have a better career than yao-wang-bateer all of whom his predecessors, although it is really way too premature to make any judgement as for now.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Chinese player eyes big future


Fifteen-year-old Yi travels far to hone skills at Newell's Big Man Camp


http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2003/Aug-07-Thu-2003/sports/21891603.html


sorry, can't allow you to post whole articles here

rynobot


----------

